# Blue Heron from Dynasty



## no clue (Aug 3, 2014)

This out of focus shot is of a well cured top of the blue heron. Indica leaning dreamy evening smoke. the smell is a mix of rose scented skunky citrus . The buds are dense and heavy and the plant was blueish purple the latter part of her life. Very nice smoke


----------



## no clue (Aug 4, 2014)

Tonight I am smoking some Caramel Candy Kush from DynastySeeds ..i got it off Sannie's website. Regs. It is good pot but I am not floored by it. Could be I didn't get the most out of it..always true. Considering it's parents have Kali Mist and pre 98 Bubba I just feel like it could be more maybe uplifting. This will stone you hard for sure..maybe I'm too high to have any fucking idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## no clue (Aug 4, 2014)

It's been a hell of a week so I have opened the vault. On the left well cured Sinmint on the right Blue Heron  Sinmint is fucking fire and that is truth


----------



## eyes (Aug 24, 2014)

no clue- that blue heron looks nice. hows she smoke? does she yield ok?


----------



## no clue (Aug 24, 2014)

The Blue Heron is a thick pungent smoke..tastes like violets and kush..a little earthy. It will stone you hard. I only had one female and she was not a big plant at all for me. I think I yeilded 1.4 maybe 1.6 oz's. I only grew one so it's not like I had it dialed in but she was a beautiful blue/purple thing and I will run her again someday


----------



## eyes (Aug 25, 2014)

nice. i wonder how the salmon river is?


----------



## no clue (Aug 25, 2014)

I have nothing bad to say about Dynasty


----------



## faizan3366 (Sep 1, 2014)

hi very nice posts here........... 




________________
***~~~Faizan Hashmi~~~***


----------



## RaraAvis (Sep 5, 2014)

Blue was beautiful! But no good for bubble.


----------

